# Severe Seperation Anxiety in my Alaskan Malamute Pup. PLEASE HELP!!!!



## DanielleBill (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi,

I am in desperate need of some advice - I have recently adopted an 8 week old Alaskan Malamute called Alfie. I've had him for 2 weeks and I work from home so I am in lucky in the fact that I can be with him all of the time. He had his final jab yesterday and so I will be able to walk him next week. Unfortunately, I have tried on 4 difference occasions to leave him in the home alone ranging from 5 minutes to half an hour. On all of these occasions I have shut him in the kitchen and given him all his toys, water and a chew toy with treats inside to occupy him. Every time on my return he has demolished the bottom of the kitchen door and as a result his paws have been bleeding and are really sore from scratching the door. He is profusely sweating and clearly stressed.

I have spoken to my vet who has advised to crate train him, however in doing so she said it will take him a while to get used to the crate/cage and I am very concerned about his health and safety with his paws and the scratching whilst in the cage.

I am hoping that when it comes to being able to walk him, this may relieve some of the anxiety but if not I just do not know what to do.

Please can anybody advise me on what to do as I am at my whits end and although I am not concerned with the damage to my house as I was well aware of the damages a puppy can cause when I adopted him, I am just worried for his well being.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2012)

Why don't you try a baby gate in the kitchen doorway and see if Alfie copes better without the door shut, it could be he feels trapped.


----------



## DanielleBill (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks you for your response. I have a baby gate on its way to me now. Fingers crossed it will help.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

DanielleBill said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in desperate need of some advice - I have recently adopted an 8 week old Alaskan Malamute called Alfie. I've had him for 2 weeks and I work from home so I am in lucky in the fact that I can be with him all of the time. He had his final jab yesterday and so I will be able to walk him next week. Unfortunately, I have tried on 4 difference occasions to leave him in the home alone ranging from 5 minutes to half an hour. On all of these occasions I have shut him in the kitchen and given him all his toys, water and a chew toy with treats inside to occupy him. Every time on my return he has demolished the bottom of the kitchen door and as a result his paws have been bleeding and are really sore from scratching the door. He is profusely sweating and clearly stressed.
> 
> ...


The fact that you are home all the time and if he gets constant attention and access when you are there is likely the problem. When he has to be left he cant cope and panics, the contrast is too much for him to cope with.

If he has never seen or been in a crate, then its going to have to be a slow introduction and training anyway, as if he is not taught to relax and feel safe in there first, he can do himself more damage as he will likely freak out. So you would have to be sure before you left him and went out.

Shutting him in too with a solid closed door might be making him panic as its too isolating. Personally I would get a dog control gate, they are taller and much more robust but fit like a baby gate it wont be so isolating.

You will need to wean him off you gradually and start making it routine when you are in. Things that can help them settle is leaving an old jumper or t-shirt you have worn on their bed as your smell can settle and re-assure them.
In the litter, pups sleep touching and atop of each other for security and comforting, so leaving a large soft toy in their bed can comfort them and give them something to cuddle up too. However being as he is a Malamute and mine as a pup had a thing about fabric and would rip it and ingest it you would need to be sure that he wont do it. My Mal/sibe never bothered she would occasionally rip things up but didnt eat them. Leaving a radio on down low on a talking station can help too as the sound of voices can settle them rather then silence. Also a dog appeasing pheromone diffuser that works like a plug in air freshener can help as it emits an artifical version of the pheromone mum emits to calm and soothe the pups. You can get them from vets and I think pets at home but tend to be cheaper on line I get mine from
Online Vet | Get Cheap Pet Medicine and Treatments Online From Vet-Medic - Vet-Medic If you want to read more on those
Adaptil - Adaptil

I would still leave him with a Kong of the appropriate size here is a link to fillings Recipes - Kong Mine had these too
Busy Buddy Twist-n-Treat - YouTube

Antler chews are good too
Pure Dog | Stagbar antler dog chews | natural dog treats | organic dog snacks | hypoallergenic dog chews | long-lasting dog chews | teeth cleaning dog chews | low fat dog treats
https://www.antlerdogchews.co.uk/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=140

You need to give him routine periods on his own at first when you are in.
Best is after a period of activity, once he can go our after a walk, or until he can, after something like a training session mixed with play, this way he will have gotten rid of excess energy and will likely be more ready to settle.

You need to just take him to the area, previously set up with the comforters,
give him the "goody" and just walk away, no fuss no goodbyes just walk away. At first you need to return before he gets stressed and starts the stressy behaviour, even if its literally for one or two minutes. Let him out, but continue to ignore him for another minute or too, no speaking to him eye contact nothing just open the gate and walk away, after another minute call him to you get him to sit treat and then you can give attention.

You then need to build up the time he is in there a little by little doing all the same things above. Always returning before he gets stressed. By leaving him with something every time it makes a good association with being left. Also with enough repetitions, he will realise that you leaving always means you will be back. By going it gradually when you are in and making it part of his routine that he has wind down and rest periods alone it will be normal, whats normal and routine gets accepted.

If you are going to try a crate, then seek crate training advice before you use it, but with a dog control gate and the re-training you may not need one anyway.


----------



## DanielleBill (Oct 18, 2012)

Wow, I cannot thank you enough for that advice. 

The Vet had said that because I am always with him it would make things worse, hence trying to ween him away now with going out.

Thank you again, this really is a brilliant forum. 

xx


----------



## everydropisprecious (Oct 18, 2012)

completely agree with above - make sure you resolve this whilst pups young. My bassador badly suffered with separation anxiety and still does just a little to be honest -i tried all of the above - unfortunately for me stella wont touch food if she thinks im going out, so the kong didn't work for her. I decided to get another dog, a basset hound to keep her company which did improve the situation, and I always find its easier having 2 dogs rather than 1, as they wear each other out!
I used babygates which helped, and i crated her as a pup, but I decided to take the crates down when she got a bit older as they do take up quite a lot of room (having said this, I have 2 hard beds downstairs and 2 soft beds upstairs for them!), which is maybe where i went wrong. 
Crate training is really quite easy, so give it a whirl.
If none of the above seems to be working well for you over the next few weeks/months, google a guy called Ade Howe (a dog whisperer) - although it probably sounds a bit rubbish, I highly rate this guy - breaks behaviour down to really simple dog terms and saw results instantly, and everything he said (albeit obvious stuff!) made sense. Covered off separation anxiety, the barking at the postman, heel work & recall! I travelled from York to Leicester with Stella to see him, and I'm so pleased I did. The best £60 I've ever spent. It's worth mentioning, I phoned Ade before I decided to visit him, so if in doubt, its worth a quick call to him to see if he can help.
Good luck though - I understand how distressing it is for both dog & owner.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

DanielleBill said:


> Wow, I cannot thank you enough for that advice.
> 
> The Vet had said that because I am always with him it would make things worse, hence trying to ween him away now with going out.
> 
> ...


Your very welcome, let us know how its going, if you need any more help you know where to find us.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Baby gates are a great way of creating some distance while not actually shutting them away. My guys have never had SA and although I am usually here with them they can all be left without any distress or destruction. The Mals are all separated when we go out but they can all see each other which helps. 

Flynn still does want to be with me occasionally when hes the other side if the gate but I tell him 'go lie down' which he does. As a pup he'd punch the gate for attention but you have to persist in not giving it to them otherwise they learn your inconsistency and won't give up. It's hard ignoring them but its best in the long run. Now at four and a half years old he'll stand with his chin on the gate but he knows he won't get my attention so soon gives up - he's a chancer though and still gives it a shot!


----------



## DanielleBill (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks guys. 
I will definitely give the dog whisperer a shout if I'm not successful. He does seem to have calmed down and the stair gate is working although he does howl and cry when it's up but I'm learning to ignore him and I think he's taken the hint. Bless him.
I will let you know our progress.

Thank you again. Really means a lot


----------



## DanielleBill (Oct 18, 2012)

Good Morning everyone,

Just to let you know that the stairgate is working a treat! I managed to spend a whole 20 minutes getting ready this morning by myself! You really do take the little things for granted until you get a puppy with SA. lol.

Thanks again to all for advice.  x


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

DanielleBill said:


> Good Morning everyone,
> 
> Just to let you know that the stairgate is working a treat! I managed to spend a whole 20 minutes getting ready this morning by myself! You really do take the little things for granted until you get a puppy with SA. lol.
> 
> Thanks again to all for advice.  x


Glad he is beginning to settle on his own.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2012)

DanielleBill said:


> Good Morning everyone,
> 
> Just to let you know that the stairgate is working a treat! I managed to spend a whole 20 minutes getting ready this morning by myself! You really do take the little things for granted until you get a puppy with SA. lol.
> 
> Thanks again to all for advice.  x


So glad ut's all going well.


----------

